# Long time lurker



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

I am a long time lurker, so I figured its time I took the plunge and posted some pics of my dogs. My blond girl just turned two this month, and my dark boy will be three around September/October.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

you've been a member here way longer than most of us!! your post count is not very high 

You have gorgeous dogs. Thanks so much for posting them.

We just moved from Indianapolis and lived in Lafayette/Mulberry before that. You've been hotter up there lately than we have here in Texas!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

xellil said:


> you've been a member here way longer than most of us!! your post count is not very high
> 
> You have gorgeous dogs. Thanks so much for posting them.
> 
> We just moved from Indianapolis and lived in Lafayette/Mulberry before that. You've been hotter up there lately than we have here in Texas!


This warm weather is not good. We hardly had any snow this winter. I am not looking forward to 95+ temps this summer, which I suspect we will have. I live on the far south side of Indy, but used to live in northern Noblesville, almost Cicero, which is still central IN.


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

And thank you!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yep, it's scary actually. We moved in January and I couldn't believe how many days we had that were in the 40s/50s - that's just never happened since we moved to Indiana in 1995. It's supposed to drop below freezing and stay that way all winter.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it's nice to finally "meet" you and your dogs! They're gorgeous!


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

They are beautiful!


----------



## Neeko (Aug 11, 2010)

DaneMama said:


> Well it's nice to finally "meet" you and your dogs! They're gorgeous!


Thank you very much!
I think so as well, but I am slightly biased :becky:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hi, nice to meet you. Your dogs are just beautiful, they also look like they are real darlings!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Your dogs look so precious!


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Beautiful dogs. 

I am with you on this weather. It is making me nervous. I like a little hot weather in summer. At this rate, my concrete is going to melt. Everyone is saying how great it is but I'm not so sure. 

Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------

